# Quail and 'tiels?



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

Can quail and cockatiels co-habit happily? My friend is hatching some and I'm wondering if I can keep them with Woodstock? I have a cage large enough and I know some garden centres do it...


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

My step dad had quail and teils together tho this was in an outside Aviary but the teils just ignored the Quails not sure how they would get on in a smaller environment tho


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

The cage is a large one - about 3ft along (front), 2ft deep (side) and 3ft high


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Quails spend most of their time on the ground, so make sure your tiel's cage has sufficient room for them.

As for keeping them together, both species are generally considered gentle birds. However, you'll have to monitor them to make sure they aren't hurting each other--birds are individuals and some are more aggressive than others. I suppose I personally wouldn't keep them together, but that's more because of the very different habitats each species requires.


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

What kind of different habitats? I don't know a lot about quail as I haven't researched it yet but I assumed they just lived on an absorbant substrate (paper animal bedding/woodshavings etc) which wouldn't affect Woody as he never goes to the bottom of his cage :lol:
If I was to add a couple of quail, would it be best to get Woodstock a 'tiel friend as well (which I'm wanting to do) so he's not outnumbered?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Your friend will give you his quail?
Or it's just temperarely


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

Baruch said:


> Your friend will give you his quail?
> Or it's just temperarely


He'll give me a couple of quail if keeping them with Woodstock would be suitable. He wanted to give me mini chickens but I knew they wouldn't mix well with a cockatiel! lol


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Hecken said:


> What kind of different habitats? I don't know a lot about quail as I haven't researched it yet but I assumed they just lived on an absorbant substrate (paper animal bedding/woodshavings etc) which wouldn't affect Woody as he never goes to the bottom of his cage :lol:
> If I was to add a couple of quail, would it be best to get Woodstock a 'tiel friend as well (which I'm wanting to do) so he's not outnumbered?


Quails spend most of their lives on the ground, and are generally shy. My aviary book says they benefit from a "well-planted" aviary that provides them with plenty of hiding places as they like to hide. I've never kept quails myself, mind, so I'm going off what I've read about different bird species.


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

Ahh, ok. I didn't know that! I could always supply them with non-plant hidey places that are also 'tiel friendly (guinea pig igloos, plant pots, hollow coconuts etc)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I personally wouldn't keep quail inside...they're great outside in an aviary where they clean up what tiels will drop on the floor and I know lots of people do that successfully. But in an inside cage, I'm not sure that would be very good for them.


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

Just due to the small space? I know they can be kept inside happily but I'm just not sure about with a cockatiel in the cage too


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They are best either, out in an aviary, or by their-selves in a large enough cage. I wouldn’t put them in the bottom of Woodstock’s cage, even if it is big enough, reason being, Quail CAN fly (they tend to startle easily sometimes), and what if they get startled suddenly, fly around, and scare Woodstock causing him to thrash around inside the cage and possibly hurt himself? This is why I wouldn’t put (nor recommend) Quail in with any other birds inside a cage for this reason. 

I have Quail, only in aviaries though.


----------

